

The Marissa Mayer turnaround - ozantunca
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/mar/25/yahoo-work-life-balance

======
Choronzon
What turnaround? She may be making people work more but what is she making
them DO exactly? From my admittedly limited perspective her direction looks
wrongheaded. I can see more possibility for a truly modern high tech media
company to uplift traditional media (They could pick up where google reader
left and extend RSS to the next level for example,building relations with
publishers) than competing as a more or less direct competitor to google.
Competing with google in the US without a revolutionary take on search and/or
hardware is like entering an ass kicking contest with a porcupine. I may have
got completely the wrong impression of her strategy here as Im not associated
with any company mentioned so I have to rely on media channels but it does
sound like she is trying to recreate google in yahoo.

